# Name that player



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

I've been noticing several instances on this board where images have been cleverly used to represent certain players or teams. 

for example:







= Shaq


I contributed a few on "The Official Bulls vs. Rockets Thread", but, I think this game deserves its own thread.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

+


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I made these hard for whatever reason.
The first combo is how I personally always think of this player. At least a couple people should be able to guess it.
The second one is a little easier to guess. 
I may need to end up giving hints...










+










OR


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I made these hard for whatever reason.
> The first combo is how I personally always think of this player. At least a couple people should be able to guess it.
> The second one is a little easier to guess.
> ...


1=E-Rob, 2=Pip?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Squirrel</b>!
> 
> 
> 1=E-Rob, 2=Pip?


I should have clarified; both are for the same player.

I knew someone would guess those two. They're good guesses but wrong. There's actually little chance of you guessing the first one correctly unless you just keep rattling off bonehead players...or you just guess the second one correctly. A hint for the second one: it has nothing to do with this player's age.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

1) Marcus Fizer. Easily.

2) Rick Brunson and Chris Jefferies. A happy couple hwo spend a lot of time on the bench together.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 1) Marcus Fizer. Easily.
> 
> 2) Rick Brunson and Chris Jefferies. A happy couple hwo spend a lot of time on the bench together.


Good job, Sham. Marcus Fizer is indeed a bonehead, hence my nightly "Marcus Fizer bonehead play of the game." It's been hard lately with him not playing but I bet he's doing something dumb on the bench.

Funny guess on the second one, but it's actually Marcus Fizer as well. Marcus Fizer, SENIOR that is.

I feel obligated to post an easier one now...


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

This one might be easier...at least for 1980s WWF fans...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Junk Yard Doggy. :worship:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Junk Yard Doggy. :worship:


Sham, you flat-out own this thread.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Easy I know*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Easy I know*



> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!


Gosh, could it possibly be Eddy Curry?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Easy I know*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Gosh, could it possibly be Eddy Curry?


 Shocker.

Ok I just wanted an excuse to use that Eddie picture.. :uhoh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

whoops hold on


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Corey Blount.

I love this thread. :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Here we go. Finally.....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Here we go. Finally.....


:laugh: Jalen Rose. Good one.

By the way, what's the over/under on how long it will take to load this thread by the end of the day?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Doesn't have to be a Bulls player, right?










+


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!


i'll take the easy one...tyson chandler!!

and it's threads like these makes me glad for my cable modem!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

retired legend. Not Bulls.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> retired legend. Not Bulls.


World B. Free!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

World B Free and BJ Armstrong.


Come on now, this is too easy......


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Alright Sham, let's see if you can get this one...










+


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and??? the suspense is killing me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<IMG SRC=http://www.4-bobble-head-dolls.com/images/marshmallowman.gif>

Clue: he has a "my center just busted your center" fan club.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmmm, looks like you've shown me a semi naked Scott Skiles and a beautiful red cross.........





Baron Davis.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Eddy Curry and Jerry Reinsdorf.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Eddy Curry and Jerry Reinsdorf.


This thread should be renamed to 'ShamBulls Official Name That Player Thread'. Good job man.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> This thread should be renamed to 'ShamBulls Official Name That Player Thread'. Good job man.


Yeah, it's almost to the point where I'm starting to think foul play. Hmmm...<scratching my chin>

Alright Sham, damnit! I WILL stump you! Here comes a good one...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Do I win any money or anything? :whoknows:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This won't stump Shamzilla, but I'll post it anyways. Gives me something to do during lunchtime.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Norm van Lier.



You're right, it won't. :grinning:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Norm van Lier.
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you.

...


...


On second thought... I don't.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I really stink at this, but it gives me something to do. La la la....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Judd Bushlure.


:woot:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

OK, I had to do this one...










+


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bimbo Coles.

Pwahahhaaha. :laugh: Nice one.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm going to give this a whirl, it looks fun:





















If you look hard, not exactly at the pictures, the answer will come to you.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's another, a little more difficult:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Tim Duncan. Come on now. Let's keep it a challenge. :greatjob:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Tim Duncan. Come on now. Let's keep it a challenge.


Hey, it was my first try. I knew it was rather easy, I just wanted to start out with the basics.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Charles Oakley.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Charles Oakley.


So I assume you recognized the first picture huh?:laugh: 


I didn't think anyone would recognize Charles in Charge.:laugh:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Maybe I didn't. Maybe you just told me. :uhoh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like Shambulls, aka "Mad Skillz", is getting a little cocky. Well, cocky-man, take a shot at this one...if you dare!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mark Pope. Easy. :naughty:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!


vince carter...EZ.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Vince Carter.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

+


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!


Lindsay Hunter


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Lindsey Hunter and Jason Kidd.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

+










+










+


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Tony Parker. What.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You know, I remember this game used to be a lot harder......


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I got one.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Boris Diaw.



As for spongyfungy's.....erm........not got it yet. :|


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think spongy was going for Rafer Alston.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I think spongy was going for Rafer Alston.


you are correct sir!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You genius.......:worship:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

easy :


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Cadillac Anderson, yo.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Ruben Boumtje Boumtje. Good one...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

use your imagination :


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Dajuan Wagner?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

easy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Dajuan Wagner?


yup.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> easy.


Doug Christie.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Doug Christie.

Apparently this thread has lost it's mojo, considering it's been Spongy and I replying back and forth for like an hour.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Doug Christie.
> 
> Apparently this thread has lost it's mojo, considering it's been Spongy and I replying back and forth for like an hour.






Well I can hardly play now, can I? My run is over. I am a broken man. 



By the way, Chucky Atkins.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

i would do more but I have class.... =(


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Chucky Atkins.

How long can we keep this up? Hours? Days? Months?

Here's another:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nesterovic. Although you could have done a bit more with the "Radoslav". Or maybe had some bacon, for Rasho. :whoknows:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Darvin Ham. 


(bu dum CRASH)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Cezary Trybanski :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

The hits continue....


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Alexsander Pavlovic


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!


*Vitaly Potapenko*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Cuttino Mobley


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!


I'm stumped.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

:grinning: 




You'll get there.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Last one of the day from me and it very well may be my best:



















And that concludes my participation in one of the geekiest threads in the history of the Bulls forum, with what has to be the highest post-per-person average in thread history. Almost 100 replies from like 4 people total. What committment! If my boss only knew what took up 60% of my time today!


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


Horace Grant!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Last one of the day from me and it very well may be my best:
> 
> And that concludes my participation in one of the geekiest threads in the history of the Bulls forum, with what has to be the highest post-per-person average in thread history. Almost 100 replies from like 4 people total. What committment! If my boss only knew what took up 60% of my time today!


John Salmons!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Come on people, get mine, and we'll end the thing at a nice round 100.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Come on people, get mine, and we'll end the thing at a nice round 100.


Ben Handlegton!?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Handlogten. :greatjob:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm up for more. or we can move this to the everything but basketball thread.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Moochie Norris? nice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

the last two are Reece gaines and Samuel Dalembert. Not sure of the one before that.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


Andrew DeClerq?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Windy's - Michael Jordan (or Drawerdan)
Spongy's - Leandro Barboso :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yup. all guesses correct.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

jonathan bender


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

what about this......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> what about this......


beats me.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

8 pages! Wow, I'm impressed. I came into work this morning, logged on to BBB and was blown away by all the posts.

Have a go at this one.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Fred Hoiberg

Uh oh, another day of non-stop "Name that player" fun?! Let the festivities begin...


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Fred Hoiberg
> 
> Uh oh, another day of non-stop "Name that player" fun?! Let the festivities begin...


Charles Barkley?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Stephon Marbury.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Stephon Marbury.


Yes sir.

Here's another...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Tayshaun Prince! LOL.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Hopefully, I've made this one hard.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Hopefully, I've made this one hard.....


too hard for me


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!


Theo Ratliff


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

New one, a bit easy:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

PJ Brown

Sham, I don't think anyone's gettin yours.

Here's another:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

maybe P.J. Brown ?

that soccer player is obvious wes brown from ManU....


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

@ PC Load Letter:
Chris Wilcox, nice one!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

New one:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

@ Spongyfunny:
George Lynch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

made it tougher than it is.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!


chris bosh


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

>


Tyronn Lue


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

>


Kerry Kittles


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

LegoHat:
Scottie Pippen


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

When I come back to this board in roughly 24 hours time, I want someone to have gotten my one. :naughty:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

shouldn't this be in the games forum? 

every other forum that had a game on it ended up having that thread moved or even deleted so why not this one?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

You're the moderator. :greatjob:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, I'll contribute one here. I hope no one has used this player yet. (I don't have the patience to read this whole thread).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> shouldn't this be in the games forum?


that's what I said. but i think it started off with just chicago people, then it branched out to others.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> You're the moderator. :greatjob:


not of the Bulls board.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> OK, I'll contribute one here. I hope no one has used this player yet. (I don't have the patience to read this whole thread).


those are some large pics.

Jamal Mashburn


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> those are some large pics.
> ...


You're right. I'll size my pics down this time. One more for now:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> You're right. I'll size my pics down this time. One more for now:


Ahh, eventually someone had to branch off into non-pro players...
Pavel Podkolzine


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

New one, a bit tricky:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> New one, a bit tricky:


Tariq Abdul-Wahad?

I don't get the einstein picture 
IQ?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Tariq Abdul-Wahad? I don't get the einstein picture
> IQ?


Totally correct!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Fine, ya quitters. :nonono:




My pictures were of

Sean Elliot
A ladel
Steve Davis




Elliot Lydel Davis.


Or to give him the name he's best known by, Dale.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Fine, ya quitters. :nonono:
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ, Shambulls. No wonder we didn't get it.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Fine, ya quitters. :nonono:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, man. Can't stop ShamBulls... can only hope to contain him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

You won't get this one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. he went full name on us. and that last guy is a pool player.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's one more. Probably pretty easy.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

So I'm only supposed to put ones you can get.


Fine.


:| 















Emeka Okafor, by the way.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Fine, ya quitters.
> 
> So I'm only supposed to put ones you can get.


ShamBulls, you posted a picture of a snooker player! A SNOOKER PLAYER! And if that wasn't enough, people were supposed to know Dale Davis' real name is Elliot Lydel?! What the frick?

But no, you're right! It's flat-out shocking people didn't guess it. What is with all you nincompoops?!?!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!


Emmanuel Ginobili

Superdave, I'm trying my damndest and I have no clue what yours is.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Ginobili
> ...


Yeah its a doozy and it doesn't spell out verbatim like the other clues. Its a 'sounds like' which is very close to the original name and it is also a full name like ShamBulls last example.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

LuBara Dixon (Dickie) Simpkins :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> LuBara Dixon (Dickie) Simpkins :laugh: :laugh:


H*ll yeah bro!!!  The only former Bull who would walk around Northbrook Court mall and get completely ignored and mistaken for just another tall suburban shopper. Long live LuBara!

:woot:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> H*ll yeah bro!!!  The only former Bull who would walk around Northbrook Court mall and get completely ignored and mistaken for just another tall suburban shopper. Long live LuBara!
> ...


My question: Does this mean Sicky Dimpkins should have always been SuBara Limpkins?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> My question: Does this mean Sicky Dimpkins should have always been SuBara Limpkins?


I think so. Dickie should have just stuck with LuBara. Its a nice name. Not something I'd name one of my kids, but still... a nice name. Long live Lubara.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Long live Lubara.


I'm never one to suggest what felllow posters do with their own signatures, but I personally think yours would look reeeeal nice with that phrase at the end. :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

it's not hotguybirdlightningfatwoman


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm never one to suggest what felllow posters do with their own signatures, but I personally think yours would look reeeeal nice with that phrase at the end. :yes:


Okay I'll do it. But now I have 3 statements under there and its starting to get unsightly. :grinning:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


Lawrence Funderburke (I don't think I realized it wasn't Thunderburke until like 3 years ago. He would surely be cooler if it was.)


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Name a famous Davis you would have preferred.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Name a famous Davis you would have preferred.


sammy?


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Who?






You see the problem I had......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> Who?
> 
> 
> ...


Shambulls I can't stop looking at that fat kid in your avatar. Its troubling... yet soothing at the same time.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!


See, Superdizzave, this is the kind of thread you need to be starting!

Spongy, that's not Juwan Howard, is it?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I think it's Dwight Howard.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> I think it's Dwight Howard.


yes


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> yes


 I forgot what I was going for.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Heres an easy one to start things off:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Derek Fisher and Mark Horseclock :whoknows:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> yes


Luke Ride Hour

Luke Ridnour


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)




----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Matt Carroll


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Luke Ride Hour
> 
> Luke Ridnour




He's right you know. :worship:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh...that pic of hamill didn't show up. I'm so clever I faked myself out.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Martell Webster


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Martel Webster.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, how did you EVER get Martell Webster?!?! Might it be because I wrote it for you?

:raised_ey


----------

